# [localizacion] carácteres se leen mal

## Theasker

Me conecto desde el trabajo (windows XPesado) a mi gentoo por ssh como muchos mediante putty, el cual tengo configurado en Window / Translation a UTF-8. Yo lo leo bien pero cuando me conecto por irssi al irc las eñes y acentos salen con signos raros ya no se el qué cambiar.

Os paso la configuración que tengo de localización:

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"
```

/etc/make.conf

```
LINGUAS="es es_ES"

LANG="ES_es.UTF-8"

```

/etc/locale.gen

```
es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES.UTF-8@euro UTF-8
```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
keymap="/usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es.map.gz"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

dumpkeys_charset=""

fix_euro="YES"
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

consolefont="lat9w-16"
```

gracias anticipadas

----------

## gringo

creo que simplemente es que putty no está configurado para UTF8 ( por defecto no lo está).

Si mal no recuerdo me pasó lo mismo y la solución fue esa, activar UTF8 en las opciones del programa.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

si, eso ya lo he hecho que la opción está en settings / Window / Translation en el deplegable "Character set translation on received data".

Lo raro es que todo está bien y yo lo veo bien pero ... cuando me conecto al irssi me leen mal los carácteres con tildes o la ñ o algo asi. Es raro.

----------

## gringo

igual es problema del irssi, sólo te pasa con irssi ?

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

si, porque no hablo con nadie fuera del irssi.

----------

## cameta

Eso podria ser que los del irssi no usen utf-8

A mi me ocurren estas cosas cuando hablo con gente cuyas maquinas no usan UTF-8 y entonces se empiezan a ver caracteres raros.

----------

